# Bull Red 7-13-14



## mrplmbr (Mar 31, 2010)

Took Grandson to chicken bone and got set up around 8pm. Caught 2 bluefish right away and lost several more. Around 10pm my Grandson hooked a fish and fought it about 5 mins before he gave out and handed me the rod. 20 mins later we pulled in a 41 inch red. Had a Great Time.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice. That's a big red. Good for him! That's gulf side, right? Do you mind me asking what y'all were using?


----------



## mrplmbr (Mar 31, 2010)

aquatic argobull said:


> Nice. That's a big red. Good for him! That's gulf side, right? Do you mind me asking what y'all were using?


 Yes it was gulf side and we were using whole menhadden


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Congrats on the monster bull!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Grats on the Bull Red


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Bless that boy for handing you the rod!


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

pics?


----------



## mrplmbr (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry only half of the fish shows but that was as far as he could lift it.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

*Congrates*

That's awesome, great memories.:thumbsup:


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

nice catch on that bull! to bad u have to throw them back :whistling:


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

That boy will remember that night with grandpa forever. Good going.


----------

